# breeding betta



## plakitlover525 (Aug 4, 2013)

im going to breed a pair of betta this summer any advice


----------



## plakitlover525 (Aug 4, 2013)

only choice one for milk and one for dt plakit multi


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Are you prepared by the resposibility of caring for potentially 500 fish?  If so, awesome!

And what do you mean by "Milk"? White Betta? A white Dragon scale? Black Dragon? Do you have pictures of the fish you intend to breed? Are they healthy enough to breed? I advise not breeding VT's unless you know where you are going to sell them to or plan on giving them away since there is very little market for most VT's


----------



## plakitlover525 (Aug 4, 2013)

yes I am willing to sell and give them away I was planning to give some to my old elementary school and I will send pics asap


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Just make sure you've done plenty of research before bringing baby fish into the world.


----------



## plakitlover525 (Aug 4, 2013)

I do need some hewlp on all the supplies


----------



## plakitlover525 (Aug 4, 2013)

this is milk I have not changed his tank im about to though
and this is the lady im breeding him with maybe


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Are they both CT?

And he isn't Milk (unless that's his name or something), his color is considered Opaque


----------



## plakitlover525 (Aug 4, 2013)

that's his name


----------



## plakitlover525 (Aug 4, 2013)

I just got a male Cambodian doubletail and I wat to know could I breed out the double tale and if so in how many gen


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

What are your goals with this spawn? Color? Tail types? Or just experimental but with healthy fish?


----------



## plakitlover525 (Aug 4, 2013)

color I wanted a Cambodian tail a double crown tail and it was a little about 30% experimental


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Okay, so you would then start with a DT and a CT ideally and work your way from there. DTCT is still fairly rare in the hobby as it is hard to achieve but if you work at it through your lines I'm sure you could come up with a DTCT eventually! So don't use any VT's then, you want to start right off with DTxCT or if you could actually find a DTCT Cambo, that would be better lol but I know that is going to be extremely rare!

I would not use Milk for the breeding because he looks like he's got dragon scaling. If you want a real, clean Cambo you want no iridescence on the body which Dragon Scaling will introduce the iridescence which you don't want in a true Cambodian. Do you have pictures of the new male you got?


----------



## plakitlover525 (Aug 4, 2013)

this is the male I just got









im hoping to breed him with the female on the other page


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Not bad, their fins will need a lot of work and he's not a real Cambodian as he's got some flecks of color through his body and iridescence on his fins which are not desired in real Cambo's. If you don't care about real Cambo's and just want something light in body and red fins then you can do whatever you want, I'm just telling you about what the standards would be if you wanted to show these fish after you breed and such.

I would need flaring pictures and clearer pictures of both to really judge on body confirmation though.


----------



## plakitlover525 (Aug 4, 2013)

this was the best looking male I could find when it comes to Cambodians and I was going to try and get a good Cambodians in a few generations but with some of his fry and another female Cambodian I have


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, that's fine, I know it can be hard to wait for the perfect male/female or even find them. You should be able to perfect the line in a few generations though; color wise  the tail type will take longer though to make really nice!


----------



## plakitlover525 (Aug 4, 2013)

ok I don't know what type of tail I want. im kinda wanting a delta or half moon crown tail but I will settle for a double tail crown any ideas how I could do this


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Well a CT with a 180 spread is much more desirable than a CT that has anything less than 180 degrees that would denote a HM. DTCT is going to take a long time to really get anything good from the spawn unless, you of course, started with a DTCT but you don't have that so it's really up to you in the end. Do you want something that is going to take a long time and quite a few generations to prefect and make nice or get a tail type that already exists well enough and just make Cambodian CT's that have 180 degree spread of a HM?


----------



## plakitlover525 (Aug 4, 2013)

my male a double tail


----------



## kevonnn (Feb 5, 2014)

I don't want to come off as rude or anything, but you are being very indecisive. lilnaugrim is trying his (or is it her?) best, but you keep making opposing decisions. With that said, answer the following.

What is your favorite tail type? HM, DT, VT, CT, Delta
What is your second favorite tail type?
What exact color do you like the most? assuming Cambodian

You need to start with a firm opinion/interest, otherwise the help given may not apply.


----------



## plakitlover525 (Aug 4, 2013)

i have told my color and tail type on the second page
just so u will know what I want I said a Cambodian doubletail crowntail


----------



## plakitlover525 (Aug 4, 2013)

i have some bad news milk died last night. the filter came up and he got under it, and it sucked his inners out through his gill


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

kevonnn said:


> ...lilnaugrim is trying his (or is it her?) best...


Her ;-)



plakitlover525 said:


> i have some bad news milk died last night. the filter came up and he got under it, and it sucked his inners out through his gill


That is....almost unbelievable. What kind of filter did you have in his tank?? The filter wouldn't have, or shouldn't have killed him, he would have already have to have been dead for him to get stuck on the filter OR already very sick fish. Healthy fish don't get stuck on the filter unless it's like a teeny fish with an extremely large filter but Bettas do not normally get stuck unless A) they are dead already or B) they are sick.

I don't mean to berate you but it sounds like there may have been some issues either with him before or the tank care. I don't believe in spawning unhealthy fish and especially in unhealthy conditions. If you do still want to spawn make sure you have very healthy fish to take all the stress and energy of spawning and to ensure that your fry will be healthy as well otherwise you could end up either killing your fry or they could come out sick/deformed which you don't want obviously!


----------



## plakitlover525 (Aug 4, 2013)

I am doing my best to keep my Cambodian Dt healthy and at the moment the male and female are doing well


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

lilnaugrim said:


> Her ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does happen. It happened to one of my favorite girls too. It wasn't death by filter, but death by siphon. The pressure caused the spine to snap near the head and she was gutted while the rest of her body followed the tube.


----------



## plakitlover525 (Aug 4, 2013)

hey I've put the betta in the breeding tank and its been about 2 days and my male isn't blowing a bubble nest any answers because my female is full of eggs.


----------

